# Idolomantis Diabolica Video



## kitkat39 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't take any crazy photos and I can't make my own music, however, I could press a button that automatically records things and I could also steal someone else's music off of youtube by swapping the audio.. lol!

Just a video of my female Idolomantis Diabolica shot with a Canon S95. She seemed to molt to adulthood without any real problems inside a regular net cage loaded with lots of sticks and an occasional spray. The enclosure in the background is what I kept her in basically.

For some reason you have to switch it over to a higher mode than 360p for the music to kick in.. don't know why, but it's HD video so enjoy it in that mode for best results. =)


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that's fierce!


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup. It's official. I hate YOU, too! Just had to RUUUUUB it in, didn't ya!

Whatever....

jk


----------



## cuervo (Mar 30, 2011)

Great video  she is beautiful


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 30, 2011)

Well there goes the neighborhood. :clown: 

The male to female ratio must be like 1:10 for the girls???

I think someone is hoarding a closet full of males.


----------



## animalexplorer (Mar 30, 2011)

Great video! She is gorgeous! And yes, it seems as though there is a shortage of the males.


----------



## myles (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful specimen

loving the tune in the 2nd video .......... tiesto


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Yup. It's official. I hate YOU, too! Just had to RUUUUUB it in, didn't ya!
> 
> Whatever....
> 
> jk


hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 31, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Well there goes the neighborhood. :clown:
> 
> The male to female ratio must be like 1:10 for the girls???
> 
> I think someone is hoarding a closet full of males.


haha.. now if only that were the ratio when I go out to these parties out there..


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 31, 2011)

mylo said:


> beautiful specimen
> 
> loving the tune in the 2nd video .......... tiesto


WOOOOOO! Tiesto Rocks! I was gonna post a video where I saw him live.. but um..... my eyes look kind of funny.. ;-)

I really gotta learn how to multiquote


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 31, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> haha.. now if only that were the ratio when I go out to these parties out there..


just tell them the beer is in the closet, then lock the door when they go in. :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Precarious (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice! I didn't know you got one. Tons of branches is the way to go. I've been using a little mesh curtain to do the job as you'll see in the molt video I'm about to post.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 2, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Nice! I didn't know you got one. Tons of branches is the way to go. I've been using a little mesh curtain to do the job as you'll see in the molt video I'm about to post.


Yeah, that curtain is brilliant. If you had your choice, would you keep it perfectly vertical, or would you tilt it...?


----------



## Precarious (Apr 3, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Yeah, that curtain is brilliant. If you had your choice, would you keep it perfectly vertical, or would you tilt it...?


You're absolutely right. An incline would be even better so it could just walk forward. I only made the curtain for emergencies. Didn't know how often it would come into play.

This is my first run with Idolos. If I get the chance to try them again I'll probably do things a little differently. You're mating tents look to be ideal for one about to molt. Maybe I'd modify one of those specifically as a molting hut. It's worth a try.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 3, 2011)

The tent was all Rebecca. I just thought it was great and posted it (credit where it's due).

I wonder if you couldn't use a flexible frame (like below) for the net, so you could adapt it. Either way, really great innovation.


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Apr 3, 2011)

lovely sharp video, thanks for posting. I forget how huge some of these mantids are without people in for reference.


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 6, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Nice! I didn't know you got one. Tons of branches is the way to go. I've been using a little mesh curtain to do the job as you'll see in the molt video I'm about to post.


Yeah I got hold of a couple from a trade.. After losing so much money from bad ooths and getting scammed out of my money.. I really JUST wanted to have some in my possession.


----------



## myles (Apr 16, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> WOOOOOO! Tiesto Rocks! I was gonna post a video where I saw him live.. but um..... my eyes look kind of funny.. ;-)
> 
> I really gotta learn how to multiquote


i know exactly what u mean mate :whistling:


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm so severely jealous of you

Best species ever


----------



## Termite48 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice videos Kiet. I am interested in acquiring some Indolo nymphs currently. I am eager to get going with this species. You have done the breed no harm with these videos. I wish you well with them. When you want to get together again and have a couple of MGD, let me know.


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rich S said:


> Nice videos Kiet. I am interested in acquiring some Indolo nymphs currently. I am eager to get going with this species. You have done the breed no harm with these videos. I wish you well with them. When you want to get together again and have a couple of MGD, let me know.


Meet you at the Casino... lol!


----------

